# تصميم وانشاء مسبح او انشاء عشب صناعى او تصميم لصالة رياضية



## sportteam (9 نوفمبر 2012)

هل تفكر فى تصميم نادى رياضى عالمى على مستوى عالى جدا من الامكانيات او تصميم وانشاء مسبح او انشاء عشب صناعى او تصميم لصالة رياضية الان لن تحتار كل ماعليك هو الاتصال بمؤسسة الفريق الرياضى وسوف تقوم المؤسسة بتحقيق كل ماتريده او تحلم به اقوى التصميمات العالمية للمسابح والعشب الصناعى والصالات والاندية الرياضية مؤسسة الفريق الرياضى خبرة 15 عاما كاملا فى مجال الانشاءات والاجهزة والتجهيزات الرياضية ( اجهزة الحديد – المالتى جيم – الساونا – الاوربتراك – الكريزى مساج – اذابة الدهون – اجهزة السير والجرى – المسابح – العشب الصناعى – الجاكوزى – العجلة الرياضية)...الخ نوفر لك كل ماتحتاجه من اجهزة وتجهيزات وتصميمات وانشاءات رياضية للفنادق والشركات والمؤسسات والفيلات والقصور فى الخليج العربى (الامارات – البحرين – عمان – قطر – الكويت ) وداخل المملكة لاتترددوا فى الاتصال والتعاقد معنا وعروض واسعار هائلة وخاص...ة جدا لعملائنا الكرام عند التعاقد مع المؤسسة 
لقد أصبحت مؤسستنا ( مؤسسة الفريق الرياضى) رائدة في المجال الرياضي داخلياً وخارجياً ، فلها تعاملاتها مع القطاعات الحكومية والأهلية والفردية في داخل المملكة العربية السعودية وخارجها الذي فضلوا التعامل معنا لما وجدوا في مؤسستنا من المصداقية العالية مع عملائنا واحترامنا لمهنتنا ودقتنا في موعدنا وخدماتنا المذهلة فيما بعد البيع التي أصبحت صفة لصيقة بهذه المؤسسة حيث المتابعة المستمرة مع العميل وصيانة الأجهزة والمعدات ومبانيه بصفة دورية من خلال مهندسين و فنيين ومهنيين مؤهلين تأهيلاً عاليا .
مؤسسة الفريق الرياضى شراء و بيع و صيانة جميع الاجهزة الرياضية - انشاء قاعات تدريبية - تجهيز الصالات الرياضية و حارات البولينج - عشب صناعى للملاعب - تجهيز و اشراف كامل على الصالات الرياضية 
مؤسسة الفريق الرياضى اكبر وكيل للمنتجات الامريكى والاوروبى والصينى داخل المملكة العربية السعودية 
نسعد بتواصلكم معنا دائما 
مخرج 15 الرياض
0096614962990+
00966533124433+
ارضاء الله والجودة والمصداقية هدفنا فى جميع تعاملاتنا 
مؤسسة الفريق الرياضى (sport team)
لا شىء يفوق الخبرة
لسنا الوحيدون ولكننا المتميزو


----------

